# Rental process in sydney



## ldouglas68 (Jun 10, 2010)

I wonder if anyone out there can give me some advice. I'm trying to find out how long it may take for rental applications to be processed.

Going to Sydney in November for a couple of weeks to search out some rentals in the hope that we may find something that we would be able to move into around beginning of December. Would that be plausible?

Any advice about this would be really appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Usually its 3 or 4 days. But some agents are very fast and come back on the next working day.


----------



## ldouglas68 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks very much for that. I've been reading some posts where they say it can take between 3/4 weeks to find a rental so I'm assuming that most of this time is taken up with searching for the right one if it only takes 3/4 days for an agent to process?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

The rental process here is very quick. It took a couple of days for our application to be approved.

Dolly


----------



## lady.lee (Jul 10, 2010)

We just went through this and the actual processing of the applications are quick, once you apply you should hear back within 24-48 hrs about whether you get the place. 

We found that the hardest part was actually finding a property to rent that we were happy with. Took us almost 4 weeks. We were looking at 2 bedroom flats though, so the demand for those were high and we found most held open home viewings on the weekends, then you would get like until the following Mon 12pm for when applications would close. They'd make their decision from those applications.

Be prepared when you apply. You'll need to prove your identity (photo proof), means to pay rent etc. Good luck!


----------



## cbsquirrel (Apr 3, 2010)

I agree with lady.lee, the problem for me was finding an acceptable place. You may have some difficulty getting approved if you don't have job references, etc. But if they approve you, the process is very fast.

They may not be willing to approve you if you don't plan to move in right away, so you should be aware of that.


----------



## ldouglas68 (Jun 10, 2010)

so if i plan to be there early november for 2 weeks and we find somewhere would early December work to move in?


----------

